# OpenOffice & LibreOffice



## tzoi516 (Dec 3, 2013)

When I `make install clean` from their ports directory, or use portmaster, fetch can't pull vigra-1.9.0-src.tar.gz. There's nothing in /usr/ports/UPDATING about that file. When I fetch it manually to /usr/ports/distfiles/, like mentioned in the error, I get 
	
	



```
File not found
```
`pkg install editors/openoffice-4` returns 
	
	



```
No packages matching editors/openoffice-4
```
`pkg install editors/libreoffice` was returning errors earlier, but now it installed as I was typing this.


----------



## fonz (Dec 3, 2013)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> When I fetch it manually to /usr/ports/distfiles/, like mentioned in the error, I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask how you did that? I just tried `cd /usr/ports/graphics/vigra && make fetch` and it works fine.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 3, 2013)

Your way is working. I fetched it the way it said in the error to `cd` into the distfiles location and `fetch ftp.FreeBSD.org/<I can't remember the rest.tar.bz>`.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm also using FreeBSD 10.0-BETA4


----------

